# Is That Sausage Worth THIS?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2014)

Upsetting information about how animals are treated on food farms, and fed dead animals of their own species, turning them into cannibals.  Warning...don't read if you're easily upset by these things, but it's good to know what goes on right here in the United States...



Spoiler



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/20/opinion/kristof-is-that-sausage-worth-this.html?_r=0


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 25, 2014)

This is information which I've been aware of for a long time.
I'll pass on reading your article.
I am one of those who gets upset over such things.
I know as a species we are carnivorous creatures, 
but I sorely wish we treated the beasts & birds we eat with some respect, before we send them to slaughter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2014)

Sad story - I just hope more companies are slapped with a loss of business if they continue doing this, because that's the only way to grab their attention.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze, I am not looking either. I have read about this and it sickens and disgusts me that we can be so inhumane to animals. 
It is not just our food that is subject to this treatment. Dog food companies regularly get the corpses of animals that were euthanized at the dog pound, or vet clinic, and it is processed into our pet food, labeled as protein, of course.
Even horse and cattle feed has questionable ingredients, unless you buy it from a local granary, and know what is put in the feed.

I am not so sure we were originally designed to be omnivorous, but it has been what man has eaten for centuries. But, up until the last 100 years or so,  people raised their own meat, just like they grew their own gardens; and didn't brutalize it when they killed it to eat the meat. Some people, like the American Indian, asked forgiveness for killing the animal, and in that way showed it a final respect.
I have always enjoyed a meal with meat as a part of it; but now, it is hard for me to even walk through the meat department at the grocery, thinking how the animals are treated, and what they were fed, or shot full of (antibiotics, growth hormones, etc.), before they come to us as nice cuts of neatly packaged steaks or hamburger.
Since vegetable protein is actually something that our body can use for re-building itself, better than animal protein; I can't see any reason not to be predominantly vegetarian, and that is what  I now mostly do.

(Super Supreme Pizza's excepted, naturally....)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2014)

We eat a lot more vegetarian meals than we used to, but just for health reasons.  Just bought some Morningstar "PRIME" Grillers that were on sale at the supermarket, the prime is pretty good for a veggie burger.  I don't like any inhumane treatment of animals, but I am appalled at those who feed them meat, especially that of their own kind...just to be greedy and use all their waste...shame on them, people can be so selfish and have no conscience or ethics.


----------

